# Dog that doesn't know how to be a dog?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No fair! I would rearrange furniture to seperate them.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm planning on putting the pap in his bag and letting the poodle have free reign here in a minute. The dog (I use that term loosely here) is driving me bonkers already!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little dog - I would have a discussion with your cousin about the need to properly socialise all dogs! Sounds as if she/he is one of those owners that sweep their tinies up "out of harm's way" all the time, and never let them learn how to enjoy being a dog. Sophy loves big dogs - she is madly in love with the biggest, roughest working labrador in the entire valley, and even copes with the overtures of a friendly Great Dane.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would gate a room and let them see and sniff eachother in safety


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

What's sad is my miniature poodle is bigger than the papillon, and he's a big mini. We have only a few more hours with him.


----------

